# So much posted land



## HuntinFever (Nov 4, 2004)

I know there is a bunch of tags still available in my home hunting zone of 2F1. Everybody including my parents are tired of hitting deer with cars. Why does it look or seem like every tree and clump of grass have a posted sign on it.

I am not a farmer and don't have land to hunt so most of our time is spent looking for something to walk. I guess I understand if people want first crack at deer but there are some places that don't even get touched yet 2 or 3 days before hunting there is the new posted sign.

Lets thin these deer out and let lawful, respectful hunters shoot some deer...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just ask them!!! You would be amazed how easy it is to get onto posted land if you are shooting deer! If you have a buck tag it is generally tougher than a doe tag, but it seems like we get permission to hunt deer 75% of the time, and pheasants 10%. So be specific about what you want to hunt and you may build a relationship that allows you to hunt other types of game in the future!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Get out there next year about a month earlier. I've secured permission on 5 farmers land (about 10 sections) and most of it would be posted at one time or another. ASK...they will let you hunt if you get to know them. I've hunted the same deer land for years....BUT.....I still ask permission EVERY year, posted or not.....and....a nice big box of chocolate from Widman's doesn't hunt either. And yes there are farmers, who I've asked every year for 20 years who will not let anyone hunt. These two are generally the biggest talkers in the bar at night talking about how many deer/car collisions there are and that the GnF should do something about it. Another one has the smae story year after year....the damn city hunters aren't going to get the big buck on MY land....then he never hunts the whole season.....to each his own.

Good luck to everyone and have a safe hunt.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Field Hunter, 
Sure that guy hunts, he just has a large buck covered in velvet, with a 30-06 hole in its side, hanging in his quanset !!!

Have a great hunt this weekend !!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

fever,If you are from the 2F1 area you shouldnt have any problem getting on land.The guys I know will let you hunt when they are done.The exception is a couple of farmers who have never allowed hunters on there land,and the river valleys.2F1 has allways been heavily posted because of all the attention it gets.Ask permission,especially the 2nd and 3rd weekends,and you shouldnt have any problem.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well just count yourself lucky up there, down here in SD you can access no private land without permission from the landowner or it is trespassing.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Every farmer I know or have talked to that has posted land is sick of road hunters leaving gates down, driving where they're not supposed to, and so on. It's simple why land's posted, and I have no problem with it.


----------

